# unlikely occupations of T keepers



## Necromion (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, so I have been wondering if there are any other T keepers like myself who have occupations that make them seem very unlikely to keep T's?

For example I am an exterminator, considering all of the chemicals I work with I dont exactly handle my T's much. I will admit that I hate the job but it gets the bills paid.


----------



## Bill S (Apr 3, 2011)

Necromion said:


> Ok, so I have been wondering if there are any other T keepers like myself who have occupations that make them seem very unlikely to keep T's?
> 
> For example I am an exterminator...


Actually, I've known a few exterminators and other people working in the field of pest control, and they've all been entomologists or at least interested in insects or arachnids.  My wife has a trapdoor spider that one exterminator caught for her, and one of the local exterminating companies printed a poster-sized copy of one of my wife's photos of a jumping spider for her in exchange for being able to print copies of the same for their own offices.  Maybe being in the pest control business sometimes brings about a sense of respect for your "adversary"?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 3, 2011)

digital bug exterminator


----------



## Necromion (Apr 4, 2011)

Bill S said:


> Actually, I've known a few exterminators and other people working in the field of pest control, and they've all been entomologists or at least interested in insects or arachnids.  My wife has a trapdoor spider that one exterminator caught for her, and one of the local exterminating companies printed a poster-sized copy of one of my wife's photos of a jumping spider for her in exchange for being able to print copies of the same for their own offices.  Maybe being in the pest control business sometimes brings about a sense of respect for your "adversary"?


I will admit I have brought home some interesting pets from work. It's just when you think about it killing bugs, and being a bug enthusiest just seems so ironic


----------



## desertanimal (Apr 4, 2011)

I know one exterminator.  He has lots of invert tattoos and although I don't think he keeps live inverts, he always brings vials for collecting when we go camping.


----------



## Upjohn252 (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, I've known a few exterminators and other people working in the field of pest control, and they've all been entomologists .......


An entomologist is a scientist, usually a PhD... you mean the economy is so bad they have to find work as exterminators.?


----------



## Mez (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a chef.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes I think most of the people on here aren't employed at all. They're either school-aged or unemployed living with their parents. This is a guess based on a lot of the posts I've read about people not being able to get what they want because they're broke and have no source of income, or their parents won't allow them to.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a chef.


----------



## Bill S (Apr 4, 2011)

Upjohn252 said:


> Actually, I've known a few exterminators and other people working in the field of pest control, and they've all been entomologists .......
> 
> 
> An entomologist is a scientist, usually a PhD... you mean the economy is so bad they have to find work as exterminators.?


Two of them were PhD, one undergrad.  A couple of these were in the business years ago before the economy went south, and the third (a PhD) is in integrated pest management, affiliated with a university, still doing lots of research, and makes a very decent living (sometimes has contracts to visit other countries and advise growers on how to cope with particular pest issues).  "Exterminator" is not necessarily a poor-paying entry level job.

Actually, I've been involved with a research project that is on the edge of being "pest management".  It's a multi-year study on kissing bugs, with one aspect of the work being focused on coming up with a means or trapping them.  They present a serious health risk in many Latin American countries, and finding a control mechanism would be very valuable.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Apr 4, 2011)

I build stuff at lockheed martin.


----------



## TomM (Apr 4, 2011)

Global Strategic Operations (Supply Chain) at Johnson & Johnson


----------



## Johnny1320 (Apr 4, 2011)

I answer 911 and my gf is a paramedic.  Combined 20 years of experience and not one tarantula incident.


----------



## SpidSquid (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a writer full-time, and part-time arachnologist. Right now the writing has taken off so well that I'm mostly focused on that. Hey whatever pays the bills, and gives extra for more T's right?


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 4, 2011)

Geneticist... (real)

Planning to create medium dog size T.blondi . (joke)


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Apr 4, 2011)

Im 14 but I put in about 20 hours a week volenteering at the LPS. Im getting a job there soon.


----------



## Necromion (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess it would seem that perhaps my current career isnt to unlikely. lol


----------



## Armstrong5 (Apr 4, 2011)

Concrete Technician!


----------



## Joanie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an elephant and giraffe keeper.  My zoo's newsletter is doing an article about me and how I care for the largest animals at work and the smallest at home.


----------



## Nanchantress (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a pharmacist and mom of 2 teenagers who hate my T's :8o


----------



## crawltech (Apr 4, 2011)

Automotive parts sales, automotive mechanic, metal fabricator/welder.

.....keeping T`s aint cheap...gotta have a few jobs!....lol


----------



## Rue (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an entomologist...spiders are a move to the 'dark side'...


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a pastor.


----------



## NikiP (Apr 4, 2011)

I work in the installed sales office at Lowe's


----------



## ilovepink (Apr 4, 2011)

I go to high school


----------



## Mara (Apr 4, 2011)

Third line technical support within the telecom business...


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 4, 2011)

In a couple months i'll qualify as a medical doctor


----------



## Upjohn252 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bill S said:


> Two of them were PhD, one undergrad.  A couple of these were in the business years ago before the economy went south, and the third (a PhD) is in integrated pest management, affiliated with a university, still doing lots of research, and makes a very decent living (sometimes has contracts to visit other countries and advise growers on how to cope with particular pest issues).  "Exterminator" is not necessarily a poor-paying entry level job.
> 
> Actually, I've been involved with a research project that is on the edge of being "pest management".  It's a multi-year study on kissing bugs, with one aspect of the work being focused on coming up with a means or trapping them.  They present a serious health risk in many Latin American countries, and finding a control mechanism would be very valuable.


Wow I have a degree in Biology, need a hard working researcher?  Ive been working as a pharmacy tech, and that is the worst salary... I would switch jobs in a nanosecond if you had one for me!


----------



## Big B (Apr 4, 2011)

Parts manager at a Ford dealership, consultant for other dealerships, business owner and full time student (7 classes left until graduation BBA). I turn 33 tomorrow btw.


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a store manager for an Adult Book Store


----------



## derdom (Apr 4, 2011)

Hospital materials (supplies) coordinator.


----------



## HotPocket (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a Personal trainer. fun stuff.


----------



## Bill S (Apr 4, 2011)

Upjohn252 said:


> Wow I have a degree in Biology, need a hard working researcher?  Ive been working as a pharmacy tech, and that is the worst salary... I would switch jobs in a nanosecond if you had one for me!


The kissing bug project is funded through grants, and currently is unfunded.  So work done on it right now is for free.  Fortunately, my primary pay check is from having retired from the university (28 years of it).  My "Walmart Greeter" job is as a guide on cave tours at a local tourist cave, especially the "wild tours" (putting on a helmet and knee/elbow pads and crawling through the depths of the earth).  I also serve on the board of directors for an organization that functions as a funding agency for conservation projects in a specific geographical area.  And I coach kyudo (Japanese archery) for a university kyudo club.  Tarantulas (and other animals) help to fill my spare time and keep my wallet from getting full, but in truth I spend more money on other hobbies (climbing and rappelling gear is more expensive than crickets).

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




Necromion said:


> I guess ... it would seem ... perhaps ... isnt to unlikely. lol


Decisively put!!


----------



## LV-426 (Apr 4, 2011)

im a supervisor at UPS, by next year i hope to be an embalmer in a funeral home


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a 41 yrs old high school teacher most of the time, I own a custom guitars building company and I record and tour as vocalist/guitarist for progressive death metal band Augury.


----------



## sssargent1977 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was a Cook Supervisor for the Bureau of Prisons, but due to a bad back now in Security elsewhere.


----------



## jonnyquong (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an electronic technician at a major US airplane manufacturer.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm the education and volunteer coordinator for an international fishing nonprofit organization


----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 4, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> I'm the education and volunteer coordinator for an international fishing nonprofit organization


That sounds like a cool job....


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a baker/cake decorator.

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Apollo Justice said:


> I'm a store manager for an Adult Book Store


I love your name (huge fan) and... can I work there too? lol!


----------



## Jorpion (Apr 4, 2011)

I work as a Trade Marketing Manager for Warner Brothers Studios.


----------



## Crel (Apr 4, 2011)

Computer Tech.  Not that unlikely as a profession I suppose.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hamburglar said:


> That sounds like a cool job....


Absolutely love it.  Doesn't pay a tremendous amount but it has a lot of perks


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a Taxi Driver.


----------



## desertanimal (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a primatologist.  I like spiders where I can see them, but I hate, hate, hate, hate, HATE accidentally walking face-first into very large spiderwebs in the forest.  Hate it.


----------



## Mammothdog (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a Materials Testing Technician..


----------



## malhomme (Apr 4, 2011)

Formerly an exterminator, now a technology consultant.  In my spare time I'm an amateur entomologist (wth drawers of pinned & labeled insects I've collected).  I'm also an amateur botanist which brings me in contact with more bugs.


----------



## Stewjoe (Apr 4, 2011)

Field Services Representative at a power utility


----------



## GregorSamsa (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm a RN (Registered Nurse)


----------



## grayzone (Apr 4, 2011)

im in construction, and have actually managed 2 stay real busy lol. i do alot of framing and tile/remodel work, and am pursuing my liscense and bond  to start my own small bizz


----------



## 8legsmissouri (Apr 4, 2011)

Necromion said:


> Ok, so I have been wondering if there are any other T keepers like myself who have occupations that make them seem very unlikely to keep T's?
> 
> For example I am an exterminator, considering all of the chemicals I work with I dont exactly handle my T's much. I will admit that I hate the job but it gets the bills paid.


Fun looking at all these occupations on here. Very versatile bunch of folks. 
I am an instrumentation/controls technician


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 4, 2011)

pouchedrat said:


> I'm a baker/cake decorator.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Lol the name is pretty cool but believe it or not it was a nickname of mine about 6 years ago when I was in loss prevention cause I was really quick on my feet (Apollo) and arrested so many people (Justice) a total of 600. And then I was a store manager for GameStop a few years back and the game was released.  And if you live in socal and are over 18 hit me up it would be awesome to have another T lover there.


----------



## ezberserk (Apr 4, 2011)

federal agent


----------



## pavel (Apr 4, 2011)

High school science teacher


----------



## Stopdroproll (Apr 4, 2011)

College student. :S


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Apr 4, 2011)

Manager of an HVAC company.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 4, 2011)

Full time college student (zoology) and part time selling prom dresses


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 4, 2011)

Licensed veterinary technician, student, parent, grandparent, great-grandparent, chief cook and bottle washer, etc.

Age? do we have to put age? Twenty nine...


----------



## LirvA (Apr 4, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> I'm a Taxi Driver.



<3








---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

This thread has reminded me of that one scene in Taxi Driver 





The scene where Travis is talking to Wizard and Wizard starts talking about a man takes a job and it becomes who he is, it defines him. Reading these posts is like reading definitions of who you all are, and I reject that. I reject the notion of my work defining me. 

I'm a musician. That's what defines me. It's what and who I am. It doesn't bring in any income though, but I'll never be a stock boy or a pizza delivery driver or a janitor or a manager at taco bell. 

For the past few years I've been playing online poker professionally, but thanks to republicans (freak you) and the UIGEA, a law that passed in 2006, attached to the completely unrelated SAFE port act, which prohibited banks from processing transactions to online gambling sites, fewer and fewer recreation players deposited so the online poker games have gotten harder and harder and less and less profitable year by year, and so I've not been able to sustain the income. Thanks republicans, thanks a lot guys. Superb. 

I just found a job after a year of looking. I'm doing random crap for some lady who runs a small business selling children's clothes and stuff out of her home. It was so hard to find a job, and I'm not talking about like 18 dollars an hour, 401k, dental and medical, 2 weeks paid vacation, I'm talking about entry level crap. I looked for an entry level crap job for a year, even offering to work a week for free to 3 different places and not one of them calling me, before I found the job I start tomorrow. 

This country sucks.


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chaos management


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 5, 2011)

Astrobiologist / Paleontologist


----------



## bootdsc (Apr 5, 2011)

I work with telecom's planning and implementing cctv security systems. Used to install Inter-Tel pbx's but thanks to VOIP and cellphones that field has all but died.


----------



## desertanimal (Apr 5, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> Astrobiologist / Paleontologist


Interesting combo.  I know lots and lots of paleontologists (paleoanthropologists, mostly, but not entirely), and none who is also an astrobiologist.


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 5, 2011)

desertanimal said:


> Interesting combo.  I know lots and lots of paleontologists (paleoanthropologists, mostly, but not entirely), and none who is also an astrobiologist.


Paleontology or more specifically Paleobiology and Astrobiology go hand in hand, since Astrobiology is the study of the origin and evolution of life in the universe. Earth's fossil record is the only one we can look at for that. The development of biochemical pathways in early organisms can shed a lot of light on what we can expect to find given similar conditions on another planet. The other portion of Astrobiology is concerned with detection of Earth-like planets in habitable zones. As such, the field of Astrobiology is very much an interdisciplinary field that requires knowledge spanning both life and physical sciences.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 5, 2011)

LirvA said:


> <3
> 
> 
> I'm a musician. That's what defines me. It's what and who I am. It doesn't bring in any income though, but I'll never be a stock boy or a pizza delivery driver or a janitor or a manager at taco bell.
> ...


Well said!!! BTW - Where did you play at? I played Professionally for a while as well. I focused strictly on PLO with PokerStars and Bodog. I HATE FullTilt!!!


----------



## shanebp (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a distribution technologist at my provincial power utility.

I oversee overhead and underground line construction, enforce engineering standards, conduct power quality investigations, and loads of other stuff.


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W (Apr 5, 2011)

Im a mover/driver not very unlikely, but it pays the bills and i get to see all my dream homes i will never be able to afford.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess this goes to show that we're a diverse bunch!

PS: I'm a psychiatric rehabilitation case manager and grad student


----------



## desertanimal (Apr 5, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> Paleontology or more specifically Paleobiology and Astrobiology go hand in hand, since Astrobiology is the study of the origin and evolution of life in the universe. Earth's fossil record is the only one we can look at for that. The development of biochemical pathways in early organisms can shed a lot of light on what we can expect to find given similar conditions on another planet. The other portion of Astrobiology is concerned with detection of Earth-like planets in habitable zones. As such, the field of Astrobiology is very much an interdisciplinary field that requires knowledge spanning both life and physical sciences.


Oh sure.  I get the big-question connection.  I just don't know anyone with both skill sets, which are both specialized and very different from each other.


----------



## Mads (Apr 5, 2011)

I work as a dairy herdsmanager. 

Mads


----------



## LirvA (Apr 5, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> Well said!!! BTW - Where did you play at? I played Professionally for a while as well. I focused strictly on PLO with PokerStars and Bodog. I HATE FullTilt!!!







pokerstars 


FTP is garbage. Their customer support has always been pathetic, but now there's a lot of players who have been having unauthorized charges made to their checking accounts by a rogue payment processor that FTP used, and FTP is doing and saying absolutely NOTHING about it. 

They're scum.


----------



## Unravel (Apr 6, 2011)

sgiath said:


> I guess this goes to show that we're a diverse bunch!
> 
> PS: I'm a psychiatric rehabilitation case manager and grad student


same! sorta, work in an inpatient psychiatric setting and am in grad school.


----------



## flex (Apr 6, 2011)

insurance agent*


----------



## Big_nito (Apr 6, 2011)

Very very diverse indeed... Im a Physical Therapist by profession..


----------



## flamesbane (Apr 6, 2011)

Full time CAD designer/Full time student/Full time dad...20 hours of sleep 3 exams and working on potty training <yawn>


----------



## webbedone (Apr 6, 2011)

I am self employed: I work on cars its alright i guess but i am absolutely in love with Tarantulas, i thinking about saving up enough money to actually make T's my business, Tarantulas are my place of zen and relaxation. I love to breed, take care of little baby slings and watching them grow is the greatest reward i could immagine  There is just something about creating life and nurturing it to its full potential. I've actually considerd taking classes in entomology/arthropology and making it my life's persuit, like my dad(who is a double PHD) says: "its never to late to go to school"


----------



## desertanimal (Apr 6, 2011)

webbedone said:


> I've actually considerd taking classes in entomology/arthropology and making it my life's persuit, like my dad(who is a double PHD) says: "its never to late to go to school"


Your dad's right!


----------



## Hrothgar (Apr 6, 2011)

Geologist, chemist and forensic scientist, with natural history book editor for variety...


----------



## tebs (Apr 6, 2011)

exotic dancer....


----------



## Bill S (Apr 6, 2011)

LirvA said:


> I'm a musician. That's what defines me. It's what and who I am. It doesn't bring in any income though, but I'll never be a stock boy or a pizza delivery driver or a janitor or a manager at taco bell.
> 
> ....................................................
> 
> ...


I've known other musicians who were dedicated to their work - but accepted jobs as janitor or pizza delivery when necessary.  This country provides more opportunities than some I've lived in.  But it's not "their" responsibility to find you a living.  Opportunities and possibilities abound, but it's your challenge to find yourself a niche and exploit it.

Sorry to sound like I'm dumping on you - but I've worked $#t jobs when I had to and moved forward.  And I've known too many other people who've done the same to feel sympathetic when someone whines that the country doesn't give them what they want.


----------



## eporter (Apr 6, 2011)

newly minted pharmacist in 3 yr and 1 month...so close and so far >.<


----------



## Midknight xrs (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow this is a pretty diverse bunch.  I'm a double major in mechanical engineering and plant science and an intern at a forging company.


----------



## Sooner (Apr 6, 2011)

Molecular biologist PhD student with an emphasis on bacteriophages.


----------



## Croaton (Apr 6, 2011)

Assistant Financial Services/BDC Manager @ Toyota dealership


----------



## koldaar (Apr 6, 2011)

claims adjuster/appraiser


----------



## Bazzgazm (Apr 6, 2011)

Install car audio/video/security.

Used to be a nice payday back in the days.. but with this economy.. i am no longer a necessity


----------



## synic (Apr 7, 2011)

Programmer.  Probably less "unlikely" and more in the "obvious" category.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 7, 2011)

Bill S said:


> I've known other musicians who were dedicated to their work - but accepted jobs as janitor or pizza delivery when necessary.  This country provides more opportunities than some I've lived in.  But it's not "their" responsibility to find you a living.  Opportunities and possibilities abound, but it's your challenge to find yourself a niche and exploit it.
> 
> Sorry to sound like I'm dumping on you - but I've worked $#t jobs when I had to and moved forward.  And I've known too many other people who've done the same to feel sympathetic when someone whines that the country doesn't give them what they want.



I actually didn't finish a sentence. I should have said "but I'll never be a stock boy or a pizza delivery driver or a janitor or a manager at taco bell, even if that's what provides my income." 

I just got a job, just worked my second day. I'm doing random stuff for someone who runs a small business out of their home. Let's call the position a "hand". It's my income, but I'm not a hand. I'm a musician.

It kinda sounds like some people in this thread are doing what they love for income, they're lucky and I'm not fortunate enough to be in that position right now, but maybe some day. Until then I'll continue to play poker, work this job, and try to save up some money to move to Colorado where the music scene is much much better than Craplahoma's.

No offense to you Sooner, I'm actually a life long OU fan as well, there's not a better university for college football imo, but also imo, this state really sucks. I hate it.


----------



## Sooner (Apr 7, 2011)

LirvA said:


> I actually didn't finish a sentence. I should have said "but I'll never be a stock boy or a pizza delivery driver or a janitor or a manager at taco bell, even if that's what provides my income."
> 
> I just got a job, just worked my second day. I'm doing random stuff for someone who runs a small business out of their home. Let's call the position a "hand". It's my income, but I'm not a hand. I'm a musician.
> 
> ...


No offense taken, I like the state and the ecology...some of the people (like the close-minded set), I can do without!


----------



## RoseT (Apr 7, 2011)

Im a medical Biller.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 7, 2011)

self employed,have been a tattoo artist for 17 years,now have owned my own shop for three years..
andy


----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 7, 2011)

LirvA said:


> I actually didn't finish a sentence. I should have said "but I'll never be a stock boy or a pizza delivery driver or a janitor or a manager at taco bell, even if that's what provides my income."
> 
> I just got a job, just worked my second day. I'm doing random stuff for someone who runs a small business out of their home. Let's call the position a "hand". It's my income, but I'm not a hand. I'm a musician.
> 
> ...


You are correct, the music scene could be a lot better here.  I know someone who opened for Robin Trower at The Cain's.  He got paid a whopping 100 bucks FOR THE BAND.  His band played a great show and filled a lot of the ballroom.


----------



## tebs (Apr 7, 2011)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> self employed,have been a tattoo artist for 17 years,now have owned my own shop for three years..
> andy


Cool. Would you be willing to trade some ink work for some Ts? Wait...where's belvidere?_ *tebs googles
_


----------



## Ictinike (Apr 7, 2011)

Destroyer of worlds..


----------



## rockrox1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Im an ex-auditor!!! but now a weigher scale personnel... demoted??? hehe


----------



## CFleming (Apr 7, 2011)

I am a HVAC istalation tech. I put in residental and commercial duct work, exaust, heating, and cooling.

 It was actually all the time spent under houses  that opened my eyes to the actual nature of arachnids. I have been an arachnaphobe most of my life. Not so anymore. Now I cant get enough.


----------



## Abby (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm a data analyst. I loooove math, but I also love animals, hence my now 100+ tarantula count


----------



## LirvA (Apr 8, 2011)

Hamburglar said:


> You are correct, the music scene could be a lot better here.  I know someone who opened for Robin Trower at The Cain's.  He got paid a whopping 100 bucks FOR THE BAND.  His band played a great show and filled a lot of the ballroom.



Wow that's pretty crappy. 


I went down to Austin for south by southwest last month, spent a week there, stayed with one of my friends from the internet. Come to find out, they have this deal called H.A.A.M. in Austin where if you're a musician and you work a paying gig 3 nights a month or something like that, you can either get cheap healthcare or free healthcare. 

Sure would be nice to have that here.


----------



## baboonfan (Apr 8, 2011)

I dont think any job code makes us less likely to be T keepers. Those in pest control can be assumed to be interested in insects. I am a former active duty Marine enlisted in the Florida Army National Guard with a college education and a work history in youth corrections/troubled youth care. I am soon getting out of this for a truck driving career.

I got into Ts because I had extreme arachnophobia. If I saw a photo of one I could feel them crawling all over me. I was once nearly kicked out of school as a child because I saw one in the hallway and stripped down to my underwear in front of everyone. Keeping Ts has defeated that problem. I get to live fear free for the rest of my life.

The only problem I have now is that I cant get enough of them. As of Tuesday I will own 12 Ts and I doubt the number will stop there.


----------



## -Sarah- (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a purchasing and receiving rep at my full-time job and I also do a multitude of other things at my job.

At my second part-time job (I work 6 days a week) I work at Petco.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2011)

-Sarah- said:


> I'm a purchasing and receiving rep at my full-time job and I also do a multitude of other things at my job.
> 
> At my second part-time job (I work 6 days a week) I work at Petco.


I quit Petco because upper management drove me nuts.


----------



## Robertb (Apr 8, 2011)

I teach digital arts and design at technical arts university and moonlight as a freelance artist.


----------



## curiousme (Apr 8, 2011)

I used to run movie theatres, but now that I am disabled, I protect the world from my maniacal couch; who has delusions of one day being the overlord of all furniture.   It's a tough job, but somebody has to do it!


----------



## JakeBolt90 (Apr 8, 2011)

Roofer.....I don't think anyones job would really matter, half the time we just get into a job so that we can pay bills....I am 100% Arachnophobic, but I keep t's, and I get better with them each day, I think anyone who is afraid of spiders in general should keep t's, thats the only way to realise that they are alot more harmless than you think and way more afraid of you then you are of them.


----------



## kristinnandbenn (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a full time student (on my way to a wonderful career as a neonatal nurse) and a part time nanny.

My boyfriend is into lawn maintenance and music.

We have been keeping T's since March 2011. We started with one, now we have thirteen

xx. kristin


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Apr 18, 2011)

thats funny, i know one of the owners of johnson & johnson


----------

